# Haunted Cabin/House of VAUGHN



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are sme pictures of our Cabin in Sevierville TN.
As you enter the driveway








the foging welcome








come on in








come closer
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc25/TNBrad/Halloween%20haunt%2007/11-03-2007015359pm2.jpg?t=1194826957
what's cooking








OK this was one of the WalMart mummies and the head got broken at the last moment so I used a foam pumpkin with a green LED light.
:xbones:


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are some more images of our haunt








ARrrrrr I see you








Here is a motion acvtivated strobe light set a long side the drive as the TOT would leave to the next house they would get a start in the dark








Just across the drive there are several light and sound activated props to get the TOTs again from behide after they are looking at the strobe lights








a closer look 








and a spook comeing through the wall of the garage
:xbones:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks like fun. Love the chandaliers


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OK here is the spook comeing through the garage








here is our small grave yard with a grimmy waiting for new guests








a closer look


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> Looks like fun. Love the chandaliers


Thank you they were a great deal of fun to build.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

They are giant black lights that make everything in the yard and everyone Glow. I was great fun to see the little TOTs when they would see the coustums glowing like magic even if they didn't plan on it to do so. LOL.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a question, was that reaper originally using both hands with the scythe?

Did you bend his arms? =P I have the same reaper, I was jw if I can pose his arms. thanks!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks good Brad...Lots of fun...nice chandaliers


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like the tot's in your area had a cool place to go! good work.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> I have a question, was that reaper originally using both hands with the scythe?
> 
> Did you bend his arms? =P I have the same reaper, I was jw if I can pose his arms. thanks!


Yes he did have both hands on the scythe. I cut the treads on the one hand and bent the arms out to hold the lantern up.
:xbones:


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you all. I have a lot of fun with it. Our other picture from our 
Howl-O-ween Bash to support the Sevier County Humane Society are at
(Very slow to up load) 
** www.BOOPSPOT.com
** View Proofs
** Special Events
** Sevier County Humane Society
** "HOWLoween Bash (2007)
enjoy our picture they will be up for another month or so.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice cabin
love the lights on the deck
that is nice you do it for the animals


----------

